# Malnourished ape mistaken for alien



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok then............

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lagers-mistake-malnourished-monkey-alien.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are people really so ignorant that they would mistake a starving animal for an alien? I mean, really, it totally does not look like an extraterrestrial. It's not the least bit green-skinned and everyone knows aliens are hairless


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How do we know aliens don't look like malnourished primates?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG I think they found a real life Crypt Crawler! I bet his eyes glow when the lights are out... If that happens all bets are off!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Terrormaster


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG! That looks just like my baby picture! I was so cute.


----------

